# Zweites Bewerbungsgespräch



## Schustrij (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich hatte mich um ein Ausbildungsplatz als Informatikkaufmann beworben, das erste gespräch lief super und ich wurde heute zu einem zweiten eingeladen, leider weiß ich nicht was dran kommt und wollte euch hier so fragen ob jemand schon erfahrung gemacht hat. 

Mir wurde gesagt das 2 Gespräch soll so 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden dauern, das erste hat aber ne knappe Stunde gedauert!

Vielen dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Genau kann ich dir da nicht helfen, weil das natürlich von Firma zu Firma verschieden ist, aber vorteilhaft ist, wenn du dich über die Firma gut informierst, 

da könnte er ein paar Fragen stellen, vllt. gerade mit "minderinteressanten" Informationen, die du nichtmal mehr brauchst, wenn du in dem Betrieb bist, damit hat sich letzthin bei 

uns einer die Aufnahme gesichert und vllt erwähnst du auch Vor-/ Nachteile von verschiedener Software, die zu der Firma passen könnten...
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.



Greetz


Asa


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Also genau helfen kann ich dir da auch nicht, aber Asa hat recht, du solltest dich auf jeden Fall ein wenig über die Firma informieren, das macht gleich einen guten Eindruck und zeigt dein Interesse an der ganzen Sache.

Auf jeden Fall einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und sich auch mit den Antworten ruhig mal Zeit lassen und nachdenken, bevor man noch in der Eile was sagt, das man nacher bereut.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2010)

Da kommt meistens nochmal dasselbe wie beim ersten. Und die Lohnverhandlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und, falls noch nich erledigt, ne Führung durchs Gebäude)


----------



## Schustrij (5. Februar 2010)

Hmm okay. also im ersten gespräch lief es bei mir so ab:

ich kam rein wurde begrüßt, dann sollte ich was über die Firma erzählen und was ich nicht wusste, wurde ergänzt, dann sollte ich alles über mich erzählen mit stärken und schwächen zum schluss haben die noch mir ein paar fragen gestellt.

Was ich komisch fand es kamen keine FRagen wie:

-Warum sollten wir sie nehmen?
- Warum unsere Firma

Kann ich beim 2 Gespräch mit solchen Fragen rechnen.


----------



## Schustrij (5. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Da kommt meistens nochmal dasselbe wie beim ersten. Und die Lohnverhandlungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




axoo ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es ein Einstellungstest wird? Weil diese Test kann ich gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn sie beim ersten Gespräch nicht kamen, kannst du damit rechnen, kommen MÜSSEN sie aber nicht, aber du hast sicher schon irgendwelche Antworten für das erste Gespräch bereitgelegt
und die sollten beim zweiten Gespräch immernoch passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie Charcha gesagt hat, die Lohnverhandlung, sei aber hier auf keinen Fall zu gierig und setze das für die Branche übliche an, 


vllt ein wenig mehr, aber auch hier ist vorsicht geboten.



Zum Test, wie hoch die Chancen hierzu stehen, kann ich dir leider wirklich nicht sagen, aber der Test müsste normalerweise davor kommen um aus den Guten die Besten zu Filtern,

ist aber eigentlich nur üblich wenn die Bewerberanzahl eine "astronomische" Zahl anstrebt


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

> Was ich komisch fand es kamen keine FRagen wie:
> 
> -Warum sollten wir sie nehmen?
> - Warum unsere Firma
> ...



Jo kannst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die haben dich abgeklopft und du bist wohl fachlich grundsätzlich gut genug um in der Firma zu arbeiten. Aber das sind halt viele. Jetzt ist die Frage interessant, warum du grade besser bist als die anderen und warum du GENAU da arbeiten möchtest und solltest.

Es könnte auch die Frage kommen was du bei der Firma gerne machen wollen würdest, und wie du dir die Ausbildung vorstellst. Vielleicht kommt ein kleiner Einstellungstest, aber sowas ist im allgemeinen vielleicht etwas Allgemeinbildung / Vorbildung, aber in 2 Stunden geht da nicht so sehr viel.

Also informier dich jetzt was die Firma macht und zum Beispiel in welchen Projekten sie steckt.

Zum Thema Lohnverhandlungen hast du eh kaum Spielraum als Auszubeutender. Die Firma wird sich wohl an den Tarifen der Gerwerkschaft orientieren und da solltest du auf dem selben Level sein.


----------



## Sin (5. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> ...dann sollte ich was über die Firma erzählen und was ich nicht wusste, wurde ergänzt...



Dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sie dich beim 2. Gespräch genau das nochmal Fragen werden, um heraus zu finden, ob du es behalten hast (zeigt interesse an der Firma).

Ein zweites Vorstellungsgespräch wird normalerweise dann gerne gemacht, wenn eine Firma sich zwischen verschiedenen Bewerbern nicht richtig entscheiden kann. Das heißt, du solltest immer deine Möglichen Konkurenten im Hinterkopf haben und dich bestmöglich verkaufen. Jedoch nicht übertreiben. Es bringt wenig zu behaupten du würdest gerne am MIT Studieren, hast aber eine 5 in Mathe. Achte vor allem auf deine Mimik und Gestik. Ein freundliches lächeln wird immer gern gesehen und positiv gewertet, dabei solltest du aber nicht grinsen wie Joker aus Batman. Halte deine Arme nicht verschränkt, sondern benutzt deine Arme und Hände (nicht wild rumfuchteln, sondern die Gestik in die Sätze einbauen).

In erster Linie wollen sie dich besser kennen lernen und mehr über dich wissen. Auch wenn manche vielleicht denken, dass ein/zwei witze angebracht sind: Lass es. Es hilft wenig bei der Frage, ob du gerne mal was trinkst, mit deinem letzten gewonnenen Trinkwettbewerb anzugeben wo du immerhin 12 Flaschen Bier vertilgt hast. Wichtig ist: Erst überlegen, dann Antworten. Es kommt sogar bei vielen Leuten besser an, wenn man erst überlegt und dann antwortet.

So nochmal zum zweiten Vorstellungsgespräch: Eventuell kann es vorkommen, dass du andere Leute dort antriffst, die dir gegenübersitzen. Beim ersten Gespräch war vielleicht nur der Personalleiter anwesend, im zweiten Gespräch eventuell zusätzlich noch jemand vom Betriebsrat, oder auch dein künftiger Abteilungsleiter der dich kennen lernen will.

So, mehr fällt mir nicht ein, hoffe hat geholfen ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

hmm



> Das heißt, du solltest immer deine Möglichen Konkurenten im Hinterkopf haben und dich bestmöglich verkaufen.



Welche Konkurrenten ?

Denke in dem Gespräch nur an dich und was du willst, bleibe bei der Wahrheit und ganz wichtig komm nicht zu ängstlich aber auch nicht zu überheblich rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und was wohl am wichtigsten ist, übe mit nem Kumpel die Bewerbungsgesprächsituation. 

Achja Bewerbungsgespräche kosten für die Firma Geld, Geld haben sie nicht zu verschenken, also haben sie grundsätzlich Interesse an dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Das ist auch eine Sache die dir Ruhe geben kann.


----------



## Schustrij (5. Februar 2010)

also erwartet mich ein gespräch mit den fragen was in jedem tipp guide zu bewerbungen steht und anstatt 2 leute, sitzen da mehr leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde eh generell die gespräche chillig mache mir da nie sorgen finde imemr nur die tests doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

Was dich erwartet, weiß nur die Firma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir können hier nur aus Erfahrungen erzählen.
Meine Freundin sollte zum 2. Bewerbungsgepräch nur hinkommen, damit ihr der Cheffe persönlich den Arbeitsvertrag erklären wollte. Der ist halt noch richtig Oldschool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kein Bewerber kommt ohne ein Gespräch mit ihm in die Firma (Firmengröße >1000)

Ok noch ein Geheimtip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geh früh schlafen und schlaf dich ordentlich aus *G*
Wenn ich jetzt so sehe das du um die Zeit noch wach bist.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du musst in dieser Situation immer an Konkurrenz denken, jetzt geht es darum, wer sich besser verkauft, ein Interesse besteht bei allen Bewerbern der "2. Stufe" jetzt werden die Vorteile der einzelnen gegenübergestellt und gerade jetzt ist es wichtig Zusatzinfos zu bringen die die "Punktezahl" steigern, wenn er hier denkt, dass er als einziges noch übrig ist, kann ihm das
Sprichwörtlich das Genick brechen.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann dir aus der Sicht des Interviewers sagen, das hängt von Unternehmen zu Unternehmen ab und ist nicht wirklich vorhersehbar.

Ich persönlich klopfe im 2. Termin nur noch die persönlichen Vorstellungen ab und bringe ihnen meine eigenen Vorstellungen der weiteren Zusammenarbeit näher - eine Auswahl bezüglich der Kernkompetenzen sollte nach dem ersten Interview schon gefallen sein. Würde also eher darauf tippen, dass dort keine Tests mehr gemacht werden. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist auch, dass man einen Bewerber der beim ersten Termin etwas unsicher wirkte, dennoch nicht völlig versagte, noch ein zweites Mal ins Unternehmen holt. In der Regel sind diese dann entspannter und man kann etwas genauer hinschauen.

Aber wie gesagt, pauschalisieren kann man das nicht. Von der Vertragsverhandlung bis hin zu weiteren Auswahltests ist so ziemlich alles möglich - je nach Methodik des Unterenehmens.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn es nicht GENAU deine Traumfirma ist wo du arbeiten möchtest, solltest du dankend abwinken und gehen wenn die mit Dreck wie Stressinterviews anfangen.
Sowas ist irgendwie teilweise in Mode gekommen.


----------



## Fearne (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe bei einem zweiten Vorstellungsgespräch schon erlebt, dass dann zum einen der "oberste" Chef mit am Tisch saß, der natürlich bei Neueinstellungen ein Mitspracherecht genießt, sich aber nicht mit allen potenziellen Kandidaten "rumärgern" will.

Zum anderen wurden mir da dann auch schon konkrete Aufgaben gestellt, die mit dem Job zu tun hatten, und für die ich dann ad hoc ein paar Lösungsansätze finden musste. Eben einfach um mal abzuklopfen, ob du in deiner Bewerbung ihnen nicht das blaue vom Himmel herab erzählt hast, sondern ob du wirklich ein bißchen Ahnung von der Materie hast.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> *Wenn es nicht GENAU deine Traumfirma ist wo du arbeiten möchtest, solltest du dankend abwinken und gehen* wenn die mit Dreck wie Stressinterviews anfangen.
> Sowas ist irgendwie teilweise in Mode gekommen.




Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei euch in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns würde ich das auf jedenfall mitmachen da
Job den man mag, wenn auch nicht Traumjob > kein Job, vorallem ist im Allgeimeinen das Auszubeutenden (<3 love this word)
Angebot meist beschränkt und wenn du dich als Mitarbeiter Qualifizierst, ist zumindest der Erste Schritt ins Arbeitsleben getan.

Ausserdem ist die Chance, beim ersten Job DEN Traumberuf zu treffen meist sehr gering, aber von einer Stelle kann man sich zur nächsten Vorarbeiten.


----------



## Schustrij (5. Februar 2010)

cool vielen dank für die vielen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde mich auf jeden fall versuchen optimal vorzubereiten damit es net schief geht ^^


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Solange der Link nicht im Originalen da steht, klick ich auf garnichts :O


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> klickt auf den link ist für ein browsergame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade, mit deinem Link dürftest du den Thread wohl zum Abschuss freigegeben haben und er versinkt in den weiten des Buffed-Universums.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Hab ich mir auch Gedacht, eigentlich schade, war bis jetzt ein sehr netter Thread der komplett ohne Flames auskam, was doch recht... naja... selten ist.


----------



## Deadlift (5. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Hallo ich hatte mich um ein Ausbildungsplatz als Informatikkaufmann beworben, das erste gespräch lief super und ich wurde heute zu einem zweiten eingeladen, leider weiß ich nicht was dran kommt und wollte euch hier so fragen ob jemand schon erfahrung gemacht hat.
> 
> Mir wurde gesagt das 2 Gespräch soll so 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden dauern, das erste hat aber ne knappe Stunde gedauert!
> 
> Vielen dank für eure Antworten.


Wichtige Frage:

Befrägt dich der Fachbereich oder ist das das Meeting mit den CEOs ?

Bei uns ist auch nur der Teil hart wo ich und unser IT Leiter mit drinsitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (5. Februar 2010)

hmm das weiß ich leider nicht, ich wurde nur angerufen und die sagte wir machen ein termin aus und es soll ein gespräch werden, habe extra noch nachgefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei meinem ersten gespräch, saßen mir 2 leute gegenüber!


ps. den link lösche ich war blöd von mir sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Blöd ist doch etwas hart, sagen wir etwas unpassend, in einem Forum, in dem schon zig Milliionen Phishinglinks gepostet wurden und somit recht Misstrauisch Links gegenübersteht die man nicht Entziffern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (5. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage:
> 
> Befrägt dich der Fachbereich oder ist das das Meeting mit den CEOs ?
> 
> ...



und was fragt ihr denn dann so wenn es zu einem 2 gespräch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß ist unterschiedlich brauche halt ein paar anhaltspunkte, hatte noch nie ein bewerbungsgespräch, das ist jetzt das erste und wurde direkt zum 2 eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (5. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> und was fragt ihr denn dann so wenn es zu einem 2 gespräch kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einen Kaufmann Interviewe ich in der Regel nicht, aber unsere Techniker müssen sich schon auf einige knifflige Fachfragen einstellen, sowie einige Fangfragen.

Außerdem hab ich immer ein paar Fragen drin von denen ich ausgehe dass sie keiner beantworten kann um zu sehen wie in so einem Fall reagiert wird, und ob ein Lösungsansatz strukturiert angegangen wird.

Im Endeffekt will ich 2 Sachen wissen:

Kannst du was in deinen Zeugnissen und Lebenslauf steht, oder wurde da getrickst, und was kannst du eventuell darüber hinaus.
Wie löst du Probleme und wie stressresistent bist du wenn du in einer ungemütlichen Situation bist.

Aber das betrifft nur mich, mein IT Leiter prüft dann eher Sachen wie Teamfähigkeit, wie du auf deine Aufgaben reagierst, was du dir vorstellst etc.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

Ok ist halt meine persönliche Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bei einer Firma, bei der Stressinterviews zum modus operandi gehören, würd ich nicht arbeiten wollen.


----------



## Deadlift (5. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok ist halt meine persönliche Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einen Mitarbeiter der wegen einer Frage die er nicht beantworten kann das ganze Interview als Stress sieht, möchte ich auch gar nicht haben.

Aber tja, Gaming Branche ist halt kein Zuckerschlecken und den ganzen Tag nur Gamen wie sich das einige blauäugig immer vorstellen.

Erst recht nicht als Entwickler oder Sys Admin, und wer da sich im Interview schon als Nervenbündel zeigt kommt nicht weit, da brauch ich dann meine Zeit gar nicht mit einarbeiten vertun.

Nicht umsonst gehen wir teils mit 60+ Stundenwochen nach hause.


----------



## Schustrij (6. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst gehen wir teils mit 60+ Stundenwochen nach hause.



naja solange das bezahlt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich verstehe auch die leute nicht die sich wegen einer frage aus der ruhe bringen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dsa erste gespräch finde ich ist ziemlich chillig gelaufen , hatte so ein gefühl als würde ich mit freunden reden ganz normal (nur im anderen ton ^^)!

naja ich werde mich dann auf die standartfragen vorbereiten udn dann sehe ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 melde mich dann wie es gelaufen ist ^^


----------



## Schustrij (10. Februar 2010)

HuHU war gerade dort und bin nach Hause gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es war ein Gruppengespräch das so lange gedauert hat!
Es wurden 3 Aufgaben gestellt. 
Die 1. war wir sollten unseren Partner Interviewen und selber Fragen ausdenken und danach Vorstellen.!
Die 2. war wir sollten uns ein Thema was wir frei wählen konnten nehmen und dann eine kleine Präsentation machen!
Die 3. war eine Diskussionsrunde über ein Thema.

Naja die Leute die vlt in der Führungsebene sitzen können ja vlt mir sagen ob die mich nehmen würden:
Bei Aufgabe 1. Habe ich mich als erster gemeldet zum Präsentieren und denke habe es ganz gut gemacht, habe Blickkontakt gehalten und Vorgestellt.
Bei der Aufgabe 2. Habe ich das Thema Computer Hardware genommen, nur das Problem war ich denke ich habe zu schnell gesprochen ich weiß net wie ich das werten soll
Bei der Aufgabe 3, Habe ich den Monderator freiwillig übernommen und wir haben dann in der runde diskutiert, habe auch fragen gestellt und über persönliche sachen berichtet. und das gespräch geleitet.

vlt kann mir jemand ressonanz geben ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Februar 2010)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil wir nicht dabei waren und dich genau Null kennen und du die Dinge nur aus deiner Sicht schildern kannst, die je nachdem wie du drauf bist eher zu positiv oder eher zu negativ ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Grundsätzlich klingts doch aber ganz ok was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Schustrij (10. Februar 2010)

joa stimmt, eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen wie negativ schnelles reden auffällt, weil das passiert mir schnell wenn ich nervös bin ^^#
was ich noch gesehen habe, bei den anderen stand in den notizen viel also die notizen , die die personalleiter gemacht haben und bei mir standen immer nur 1-2 punkte pro kasten ^^


----------



## Potpotom (10. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Die 1. war wir sollten unseren Partner Interviewen und selber Fragen ausdenken und danach Vorstellen.!
> Die 2. war wir sollten uns ein Thema was wir frei wählen konnten nehmen und dann eine kleine Präsentation machen!
> Die 3. war eine Diskussionsrunde über ein Thema.


Deutschland ist ja mit seinen eigenartigen "Ausbildungsplatz-zu-vergeben-Shows" schon etwas eigenartig... aber was genau möchte man, hinsichtlich des Berufes eines Informatikkaufmanns, damit bewerten? Sry das zu sagen, aber das sieht für mich eher wie eine Veranstaltung zur Belustigung der Verantwortlichen aus, die darüberhinaus absolut keinen Nutzen hat.

---

Zum eigentlichen Thema, schnelles Reden ist nicht weiter tragisch - die Verantwortlichen sollten schon in der Lage sein deinen, der Nervosität geschuldeten, Sprachfluss zu bewerten.


----------



## Schustrij (10. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Deutschland ist ja mit seinen eigenartigen "Ausbildungsplatz-zu-vergeben-Shows" schon etwas eigenartig... aber was genau möchte man, hinsichtlich des Berufes eines Informatikkaufmanns, damit bewerten? Sry das zu sagen, aber das sieht für mich eher wie eine Veranstaltung zur Belustigung der Verantwortlichen aus, die darüberhinaus absolut keinen Nutzen hat.
> 
> ---
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Thema, schnelles Reden ist nicht weiter tragisch - die Verantwortlichen sollten schon in der Lage sein deinen, der Nervosität geschuldeten, Sprachfluss zu bewerten.



naja das geht ja noch ^^
der eine hat erzählt er hat sich bei einer firma als fachinformatiker beworben und er musste aus pappkärtchen 48cm lang eine brücke bauen, wo man ein glas aufstellen kann !
oder aus luftballons und klemmen eine matte für ein ei, damit es nicht kaputt geht ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

Wir leben im Plemplemland Oo


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Februar 2010)

Das sind Softskills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wisst doch das ein 30 Jähriger mit  Doktortitel, 2 abgeschlossenen Studiengängen und 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung für den Job eines Aldikassierers schon fast nicht mehr aussreicht.
Man möchte das besondere haben und nicht nur normale Leute.


----------



## Ennia (11. Februar 2010)

Sowas dämliches. Wenn ich in der Situation wäre, dann würde ich gehen. Ich lass mich doch nicht vorführen... tzz.

Als ich noch die IT Abteilung über hatte, ging das ganz konventionell über die Bühne.

1. Selektion: Anhand der Bewerbungsmappen. (Inhalt, Aussehen, Eintreffen)
2. Selektion: 1. Bewerbungsgespräch. (Fragen zu vorherigem Arbeitgeber, Fragen zu unserem Unternehmen, Übergabe der insight Mappe)
3. Selektion: 2. Gespräch: Da wird halt kuz erläutert, welche Projekte anstehen und da wollte ich dann Lösungsansätze hören.

Was ich eingestellt habe ist, soweit ich weiß, immer noch in der Firma und verrichtet gute Arbeit ^^


----------

